# Spanish Dole



## amzc23 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi

I will be moving to Majorca this Sunday. I have got a job starting on the 1st February. I have been advised by my employer (back in October) that I will be recieving "Spanish Dole" in months November/December and January. However I have heard many rumours that the Dole is non existant now?

Can anyone help?

Thanks
Amy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

amzc23 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be moving to Majorca this Sunday. I have got a job starting on the 1st February. I have been advised by my employer (back in October) that I will be recieving "Spanish Dole" in months November/December and January. However I have heard many rumours that the Dole is non existant now?
> 
> ...



You will only receive dole/para if you have paid into the Spanish system for a minimum of 3 months prior to the need to claim. 


Jo xxx


----------



## ssanchez (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Amy,

The Spanish dole continues existing, it' called 'Prestación de desempleo', so no worries about that!

My worry would be that as far as I know, the Spanish dole will not pay you if you are working... and when you were not working, for your post I understand that you weren't in the country... so not sure how that works! Although there could be a way around...

Did you transferred your taxes from UK to Spain back in October or have worked in Spain before? Do you have your permanent residence in Spain since October? If your answers to those questions are yes, then it's possible. If the answers are not, I think you will not get paid, but I am not an expert in the matter...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

amzc23 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be moving to Majorca this Sunday. I have got a job starting on the 1st February. I have been advised by my employer (back in October) that I will be recieving "Spanish Dole" in months November/December and January. However I have heard many rumours that the Dole is non existant now?
> 
> Can anyone help?


If you have been receiving JSA in UK, then you can 'transfer' your rights to Spain for a limited period, usually for three months:
Contribution based Job Seekers Allowance, British Embassy in Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Joppa said:


> If you have been receiving JSA in UK, then you can 'transfer' your rights to Spain for a limited period, usually for three months:
> Contribution based Job Seekers Allowance, British Embassy in Spain.


True and not easy to claim for (theres another thread somewhere on here about it) and it cant be back dated. But in anycase is that applicable if you have a job offered and are leaving the UK to take it???

Jo xxx


----------



## ssanchez (Jan 20, 2011)

jojo said:


> But in anycase is that applicable if you have a job offered and are leaving the UK to take it???


I imagine the British dole will continue paying the unemployed person right until the moment the person starts in the job, as the person would still be unemployed and qualifying for it, independently of where is the job (once the person has enough stamps to continue qualifying for the dole).

She might have transferred her dole to Spain during those 3 months (I didn't think of that as I thought she was still in the UK). However, if that's the case, it wouldn't be the Spanish dole, but the British one.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ssanchez said:


> I imagine the British dole will continue paying the unemployed person right until the moment the person starts in the job, as the person would still be unemployed and qualifying for it, independently of where is the job (once the person has enough stamps to continue qualifying for the dole).
> 
> She might have transferred her dole to Spain during those 3 months (I didn't think of that as I thought she was still in the UK). However, if that's the case, it wouldn't be the Spanish dole, but the British one.



You can only tranfer "Job seekers Allowance" not unemployment benefit - theres a difference lol!!!???? And you have to have been claiming it in the UK for a minimum of three months beforehand I believe (its written in the link Joppa put on, but I havent read it)

Jo xxx


----------



## ssanchez (Jan 20, 2011)

jojo said:


> You can only tranfer "Job seekers Allowance" not unemployment benefit - theres a difference lol!!!????


Are you asking or pointing out?

To clarify, I meant Jobseekers Allowance/Jobseekers Benefit when I said dole.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ssanchez said:


> Are you asking or pointing out?
> 
> To clarify, I meant Jobseekers Allowance/Jobseekers Benefit when I said dole.


Job seekers allowance can be transferred as long as you have been claiming for a certain amount of time and has a limited time scale of no more than 3 months I believe. Unemployment benefit cant. 

Jo xx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Jo, As far as I'm aware there isn't any 'unemployment ' benefit any more. There's just 2 types of JSA & the term is just used to cover all available benefits.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Jo, As far as I'm aware there isn't any 'unemployment ' benefit any more. There's just 2 types of JSA & the term is just used to cover all available benefits.


I've been here too long lol!!


Jo xxx


----------



## John.malaga (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Amy,

Reading through the above I can safely say, forget about the dole in Spain. It is getting increasingly difficult for anyone to get anything from the Spanish state. They just don't have any money left. Child benefits have been cut, as has the 'subsidio de desempleo,' most of the Spanish state agencies are having trouble paying their own staff. Focus on finding paid work, or bring enough money to survive a few months without it.

Good luck


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Whilst I believe strongly in people receiving benefits to which they are entitled, I find it baffling that any Government with an unemployment rate of 20% plus would be happy paying benefits, albeit with costs reimbursed, for jobseekers arriving from a country with a much lower percentage of its workforce unemployed.
Too much of a licence for a three months paid holiday in the sun for the unscrupulous?
Or a chance to get your benefit and work on the black?
After all, if four million plus Spaniards can't get a job, what chance for an unskilled, non-Spanish-speaking Brit?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

amzc23 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be moving to Majorca this Sunday. I have got a job starting on the 1st February. I have been advised by my employer (back in October) that I will be recieving "Spanish Dole" in months November/December and January. However I have heard many rumours that the Dole is non existant now?
> 
> ...


Going back to the original post...

As far as I understand you would be working from Feb to November in Majorca, Spain.
That's 9 months working in Spain, so yes, you'd get some unemployment benefit. I'm not sure how it's worked out. The best idea would be to go to the local INEM office with in your first month to find out what you need to do when the time comes and to make sure that_ your employer_ has done everything he/ she needs to do too.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Whilst I believe strongly in people receiving benefits to which they are entitled, I find it baffling that any Government with an unemployment rate of 20% plus would be happy paying benefits, albeit with costs reimbursed, for jobseekers arriving from a country with a much lower percentage of its workforce unemployed.
> Too much of a licence for a three months paid holiday in the sun for the unscrupulous?
> Or a chance to get your benefit and work on the black?
> After all, if four million plus Spaniards can't get a job, what chance for an unskilled, non-Spanish-speaking Brit?


I'm confused.
If an unemployed person from the UK comes to Spain to supposedly look for work, surely it's the UK that pays any benefit that owed to him/ her, not Spain?

Please note, this is not what the OP was asking about


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Going back to the original post...
> 
> As far as I understand you would be working from Feb to November in Majorca, Spain.
> That's 9 months working in Spain, so yes, you'd get some unemployment benefit. I'm not sure how it's worked out. The best idea would be to go to the local INEM office with in your first month to find out what you need to do when the time comes and to make sure that_ your employer_ has done everything he/ she needs to do too.



I guess it depends which year we're talking about. I assumed that we were talking retrospectively! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I guess it depends which year we're talking about. I assumed that we were talking retrospectively!
> 
> Jo xxx


Ahhhh!
I've just got it.
Sorry. V e r y s l ooo w there...
So the OP is probably talking about November, December 2010 and January 2011?
But still, wouldn't the case be that she comes here, but the money comes from the UK. Especially as the systems are so different??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I guess it depends which year we're talking about. I assumed that we were talking retrospectively!
> 
> Jo xxx


I'm pretty sure PW is right

it's actually very common in bars in seasonal areas to work 9 months & go on _paro_ for 3 - in some areas it's 6+6

in fact I think it's sort of what PW does - signs on as _autonoma_ when she's working & signs off it when she isn't

as PW said though - it's important to be sure that the empoyer is paying the NI payments - or there could be a nasty shock come winter!!


----------



## ssanchez (Jan 20, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If an unemployed person from the UK comes to Spain to supposedly look for work, surely it's the UK that pays any benefit that owed to him/ her, not Spain?


That's correct! It is called 'Importación de la prestación de desempleo'.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm confused.
> If an unemployed person from the UK comes to Spain to supposedly look for work, surely it's the UK that pays any benefit that owed to him/ her, not Spain?
> 
> Please note, this is not what the OP was asking about




Wouldn't it be like transferring NHS benefits...i.e. the Spanish Government provides the benefit but the UK Government makes a transfer of some kind?
YesI know it's not the original question but it came up in a reply and as I was totally unaware that you can claim dole in any EU state I'm interested as to how it works.


----------



## ssanchez (Jan 20, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> I was totally unaware that you can claim dole in any EU state I'm interested as to how it works.


EU-Looking for a job in other countries: rights and conditions -Your Europe

It's an EU agreement. The dole can be transferred from the country you are getting it from to another EU country, providing you are going there to look for jobs. This can be done more than once, for example: if you go to Spain to look for jobs and you don't get anything, you can ask for a transfer to France, etc. But you can only get it for 3 months in each country.

The country paying you is the one you were getting it from originally and the rate is the same one you were getting in that country.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

ssanchez said:


> EU-Looking for a job in other countries: rights and conditions -Your Europe
> 
> It's an EU agreement. The dole can be transferred from the country you are getting it from to another EU country, providing you are going there to look for jobs. This can be done more than once, for example: if you go to Spain to look for jobs and you don't get anything, you can ask for a transfer to France, etc. But you can only get it for 3 months in each country.
> 
> The country paying you is the one you were getting it from originally and the rate is the same one you were getting in that country.




Thanks.


----------

